# My 1st Smoked Thanksgiving Turkey



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My first smoked Thanksgiving Turkey.
Turned out pretty danged good if I do say so myself, and so did the family.
Not too pretty, the way they injected solution made the skin tear during cooking, but I'm not eating the aesthetics of the bird.
The skin wasn't crispy/crunchy, but it wasn't chewy either, a perfect median of scrumptious flavor.
Juicy, tender and delicious, great smoke/rub flavor.

*Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!*

#18 Bird
Brined
Spatchcocked
Butter under skin
Generously rubbed
Butter basted
325' for 3.5 hours, Hickory smoke for the first hour or so

*Rub*
.5C Smoked Paprika
1C McCormick Montreal Chicken
.25C each Seasoned salt, Garlic herb, Onion powder
2T each Sage, Rosemary, Thyme and Oregano

*Full Menu*
Oven Roasted Turkey
Smoked Turkey
Homemade Giblet Gravy
Roasted Ham
Corn casserole, Stuffing, Green Bean casserole, Loaded Mash Taters
Rolls/butter, Cranberry/Apple relish, asst Fruit & Veggie trays
Apple, Pumpkin, Pecan, Chocolate pies
Pumpkin Pecan bread


*1st basting at 2hrs, 138' internal temp

*

*Done at 3.5 hours, Breast and thighs arrived at almost perfect temps at the same time.

*



*Ready for the Table!

*


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Winner, winner, turkey dinner. Works for me. Nice look'in bird.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking bird chili


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I love a fried turkey just about as much as anything but a good smoked one is hard to beat. Looks good.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Did a 26 lb bird on the BGE. 12 hours and it was awesome. Can't wait for the cold turkey sammiches next week


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Did a 26 lb bird on the BGE. 12 hours and it was awesome. Can't wait for the cold turkey sammiches next week


Next week? :no:


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

My first one as well and it was great.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good Chile ! The dang skin busted on my turkey today also. Still tasted great though.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The skin splitting should not matter for the turkey taste that counts. My elderly aunt baked me a cocoanut cake for my birthday one year and the darn thing fell. She was about to cry so I took a slice and it melted like butter in my mouth. Best cake ever. Can't always go by looks for a lot of things.


----------

